# MMORPGs ab 18?



## Evíga (16. März 2009)

Stand heute bei uns in der Zeitung, da wollte ich mal die Möglichkeit nutzen, etwas Öl in die derzeit ohnehin schon erhitzte PC-Spiele-Debatte zu gießen.

Auszüge aus der Einleitung:

_"Hierbei zeigt sich, dass World of
Warcraft mit deutlichem Abstand das größte Abhängigkeitspotenzial entfaltet. Die tägliche Spieldauer
beträgt bei 15&#8208;jährigen männlichen Nutzern dieses Spiels im Schnitt nahezu vier Stunden. 36
Prozent spielen mehr als 4,5 Stunden am Tag. Jeder Fünfte ist entweder als abhängigkeitsgefährdet
(11,6 %) oder als abhängig (8,5 %) einzustufen."_

_"Aus diesen Erkenntnissen leiten sich neben einem großen Bedarf an weiterer Forschung verschiedene
gesundheitspolitische und jugendschutzrechtliche Folgerungen ab. Hierunter fällt, dass der
Jugendmedienschutz in Hinblick auf Computerspiele künftig Merkmale zum Gegenstand des Prüfverfahrens
machen muss, die auf ein erhöhtes Abhängigkeitspotenzial schließen lassen. Spiele, für die
ein erhöhtes Abhängigkeitspotenzial empirisch belegt wurde, sollten nur für Erwachsene freigegeben
werden."_

/e: Quelle vergessen: http://www.kfn.de/versions/kfn/assets/fb108.pdf

Viel Spaß beim Flamen und Diskutieren.


----------



## Syane (16. März 2009)

Bin 18+ Von mir aus ja ...ABER ! 

Ich denke ...es ist bereits zu spät mit einem "ab 18" mmo Gesetz anzufangen ..die Jugend ist für die nächste Generation "geschädigt" wenn man das so sagen darf...

"Geschädigt" in dem Sinne , dass sie den Finger zum lecken bekommen haben ..nun wollen sie die ganze Hand und da wird wie bei Shootern eine ab 18 sperre nicht viel Helfen ..denke ich.


----------



## Stancer (16. März 2009)

Sind viele Jugendliche Computersüchtig ??? Jap, absolut.

Sorry aber wenn ich sehe wie sich manchmal Jugendliche an Bushaltestellen unterhalten wird mir einfach nur schlecht. Jedes 2. Wort ist "Lol" oder "Rofl" und dann wird sich laut darüber gestritten welche Skillung fürn Magier "mehr Imba" sei. Komplette Sätze können die eh nicht mehr sprechen.

Da weiss ich dann "Die spielen eindeutig zu viel", und bei den genannten Personen handelte es sich um schätzungsweise Jugendliche im Alter von etwa 12 Jahren!!!!

Richtig lustig wirds dann, wenn doch mal einer auf das Thema Hausaufgaben oder Schule zu sprechen kommt. "Keine zeit, habsch raid" kommt dann als Antwort....

Und da wundert man sich, das unsere Jugend dumm wie Brot ist und nix mehr gebacken bekommt.

Aber auch hier sind die Eltern wieder schuld, die nem 10 Jährigen Notebooks und PC´s zum Geburtstag schenken. (Kein Scheiss, meine Tante hat ihrem Sohn zum 10. Geburtstag nen Notebook geschenkt)


----------



## Evíga (16. März 2009)

Seh' ich ähnlich. 
Ich selbst hätte ohne WoW beim Abi *deutlich* besser abschneiden können - brauchen tu ich's nicht, studier' nicht auf nc, aber so als Beispiel halt.


----------



## Syane (16. März 2009)

Ja jezt gerade in den Nachrichten "Jugendstudie, 14.000 Jugendliche sind süchtig nach Computerspielen". (9.klasse)


----------



## Thip (16. März 2009)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema WoW und Schule sind,
ich selbst habe WoW gespielt und gehe immer noch zur Schule ( ABI ). 
Vor einem halben Jahr habe ich aufgehört mit WoW/WAR und siehe da mein 
Notenspiegel hat sich um 0,6 im Durchschnitt verbessert.

Aber muss ja jeder selber wissen was er mit seinem Leben vor hat.

MfG Thip


----------



## heinzelmännchen (16. März 2009)

Ich würds net gut finden, wennse MMO`s erst ab 18 freigeben.

Immerhin gibt es ja noch Eltern, die den Computer-Konsum ihrer Kinder kontrollieren können
oder sich mal mit ihrem Kind hinsetzen und darüber reden können.

Wennses ab 16 machen würden, fände ich es noch einigermaßen ok, 
da so die Kinder davon abgehalten werden, ihr Geld für die Spiele auszugeben
und man mit 16 (man sollte es zumindest) "reifer" ist und mehr Verantwortung an den Tag 
legen kann.


Aber helfen wirds denke ich nicht, denn wenn man Eltern hat, die ein Kind jetzt schon
alles erlauben, die werden ihrem Kind dann zB. WoW kaufen.
Das kann man gar nicht bis sehr schlecht überprüfen.

Und Blizzard würde niemals alle Accs sperren, die von Personen unter 18
gespielt werden, wieviel Geld sie dadurch verlieren würden ^^


Ich hoffe mal, die bringen das net durch, dann muss ichn halbes Jahr warten
bis ich wieder spielen kann *hust*


----------



## Scrätcher (16. März 2009)

Wow gewaltätig? Nein!

Starker Suchtfaktor? Ja!

Wow hat eine Elternoption in dem Eltern einstellen können wie lange ihre Kinder spielen, das Problem an der Sache ist nur: Manche Eltern wissen nichtmal WAS ihre Kinder den GANZEN Tag machen!

Also wird die Masse eingeschränkt, wo der Einzelne uneingeschränkt war.

Wird wohl früher oder später so kommen. Traurig aber wahr!


----------



## Syane (16. März 2009)

Die Eltern kennen diese Sperre nichteinmal ..Blizzard hat diese eingebaut ...als "Rückzugsweg" als Ausrede alla "Wir sind nicht schuld wir geben die Mittel wpw einzuschränken" Aber kein Elternteil der das Spiel nichts selbst spielt (Und mal ehrlich das machen nicht viele, also Vater+Sohn zocken wow) kennt diese Funktion.


----------



## Davatar (16. März 2009)

Wie soll ich sagen...ich find mit MMOs ists genau gleich wie mit dem Alkohol. In Europa kommt man mit 16 legal an Bier und Wein und mit 18 legal an die harten Sachen, wobei ich mir sicher bin dass die meisten von uns auch schon mit 16 ohne grössere Probleme an die harten Sachen gekommen sind. Wird man dann zum Twen hat man genug Erfahrungen mit dem Alkohol gemacht um seine Stärken und Schwächen einschätzen zu können.
Wenn ich mir die Amis anschaue: die dürfen erst ab 21 trinken und kennen ihre Masse dann nicht wirklich.
Ähnlich denk ich ists bei MMOs. Wenn man die ersten Erfahrungen als Teenager macht kann man sich als Erwachsener die Zeit wesentlich besser einteilen und einschätzen.

Ausserdem sind die Leute die mit MMOs aufgewachsen sind später in der Lage abschätzen zu können, wiviel ihre Kinder spielen können/sollen/dürfen, was halt viele Eltern heute eher nicht wirklich tun.


----------



## neo1986 (16. März 2009)

Es wird bestimmt nie auf 18 gesetzt. 

1. Mindestenz 50% der gamer sind u 18
2. Irgentwie hätte da die FSK bei ihrer ersten einstufung mist gebaut....

3. Wer hält sich den drann????????


----------



## heinzelmännchen (16. März 2009)

Das Argument, dass sich keiner daran hält, wird bei denen bestimmt net ankommen^^

Mal abwarten, was sich der werte Herr Pfeiffer mit seinen Pfeifen noch so alles einfallen lässt.
Denn bisher ist, zum Glück, sehr wenig gemacht worden, was die gefordert haben.

Dann wäre heute sogar Super Mario ab 18, weil man da Schildkröten töten kann :X


----------



## Mefisthor (16. März 2009)

Ganz klar ab 18, nicht nur weil das Spiel Suchtpotential entwickelt, sondern weil es einfach soviel Zeit beansprucht. aber du kannst von der USK kein rotes verlangen weil die nur Gewaltdarstellung usw. prüfen und danach bewerten und nicht das Suchtpotential. Aber wenn se schon die seiße bei MMOs durchziehn dann auch gleich bei Zigaretten, die machen ja genauso süchtig Oo

/Offtopic an


Spoiler



Ich zb. hab WoW aufgehört wegen Hacker, aber bin schon en wenig froh drüber. Zocke immer noch leidenschaftlich Css aber nur am Wochenende. Trotzdem lern ich viel zuwenig >.< .. aber auch nur weils sichs bei mir nix bringt, bin so ein Gehörlerner, wenn ich in der Stunde aufgepasst hab kann ichs au ^^ *hat Tetris aufn Ti-84+ is aber ein Mathegenie ^^* In seiner Freizeit gleichungen zu lösen is doch was normales oder ?  mach ich wirklich wenn mir langweilig is


/Offtopic aus 

Achja und hört verdammt nomma auf die USK immer FSK zu nennen -.- FSK is für Filme USK für Spiele

lg


----------



## Evíga (16. März 2009)

Ich darf nochmal betonen, dass es hier nicht um USK wg Gewalt sondern explizit wg. Sucht geht, was ich einen durchaus interessanten Ansatz finde.


----------



## Scrätcher (16. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Es wird bestimmt nie auf 18 gesetzt.
> 
> 1. Mindestenz 50% der gamer sind u 18
> 2. Irgentwie hätte da die FSK bei ihrer ersten einstufung mist gebaut....
> ...



Dem Gesetz ist genüge getan wenn die Politik sagen kann: "Wir haben alles was in unserer Macht steht getan um sowas zu verhindern, für Verstöße können wir nichts!"

Sie werden wohl nicht verhindern können das sich manche Eltern nicht mit ihren Kindern auseinandersetzen.

Sinnvoll wäre: Die Spielzeit altersbedingt zu begrenzen, das würde voraussetzen, sie beschäftigen sich mit dem Thema und wäre wohl viel zu kompliziert gegen eine generelles Jugendspielverbot.....

Ich hoffe nicht, dass es so kommt weil viele Jugendliche wirklich was in der Birne haben, nicht ständig on sind und freundlich sind, aber sie suchen halt immernoch einen Sündenbock.

Bei dem Amoklauf haben viele gesagt: Warum werden nicht die wirklich Ursachen untersucht? Bei Sucht, war in einem Thread das Kommentar von vielen: Selber Schuld! Wenn es also keine Ursache hat, sondern jeder Mensch "selbst daran schuld ist" bleibt nichts mehr anderes übrig als diesen "Schaden in Grenzen" zu halten...


Und zum Thema wird nie auf 18 gesetzt:

Von einem Tag auf den anderen war Rauchen ab 18! Ein 16 Jähriger der am Tag vorher noch rauchen durfte war plötzlich am nächsten Tag "kriminalisiert". Er hat plötzlich etwas verbotenes gemacht. Das ging in unserer Gemeinde soweit, dass die Polizei jugendlichen Rauchern die Zigaretten abgenommen hat, sie wurden befragt woher die Zigaretten kamen und es wurde eine Anzeige gegen den Käufer geschaltet.

Sie haben nichtmal soweit mitgedacht zu sagen ab dem Geburtsdatum soundso ist Rauchen erst ab 18. Und du glaubst allen ernstes sie würden so ein Verbot nicht durchdrücken? Dafür ist die Spielelobby zu klein und die Spieler zu unorganisiert...... richte dich schonmal drauf ein...


----------



## Telkanol (16. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Es wird bestimmt nie auf 18 gesetzt.
> 
> 1. Mindestenz 50% der gamer sind u 18
> 2. Irgentwie hätte da die FSK bei ihrer ersten einstufung mist gebaut....
> ...





Nur weil sich niemand dran hält, heißt es nicht, dass ein Verbot nichts bringen würde.
Natürlich werden viele darauf "scheißen", aber einige Eltern werden sich schon denken "Oh, das SPiel ist ja ab 18, nein Stefan, das Spiel darfst du nicht spielen". Oder es hat zur Folge, dass die Eltern sich auch mehr mit dem Spiel auseinandersetzen, wenn sie wissen, dass das Spiel ab 18 ist.

Und das Argument vom Herrn Pfeiffer ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, dass Spiele, die leicht zur Sucht führen, erst ab 18 gehandhabt werden sollten. Ähnlich ist es ja auch bei Glücksspielen. Nicht nur das Handeln mit Geld lassen Glücksspiele ab 18 sein, sondern auch die Gefahr der Sucht.
Diese Gefahr besteht auch ohne Zweifel bei World of Warcraft, weshalb ich das Verbot sogar bevorzugen würde.

Und nur weil 50% der Gamer u18 sind, darf es kein Argument dafür sein, dass man  kein Verbot ausspricht.
Das Gemeinwohl geht dem Wohl des Einzelnen vor, und  nur weil Blizzard weniger Geld verdient oder wir Spieler weniger "Mitspieler" haben, darf es kein Gegnargument dafür sein, dass die Spiele die Jugend in Teilen "zerstört".


----------



## Evíga (16. März 2009)

Das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach folgendes:
Wenn ein erwachsener Mensch im Extremfall sein Leben durch MMORPGs zerstört, ist das ein ganze klassisches "selber Schuld, erwachsener Mensch müsste es besser wissen." Selbes Problem beim Rauchen: Wenn ein erwachsener Mensch meint, sich unbedingt vergiften zu müssen - bitte sehr.
Das Problem ist, dass minderjährige die Probleme in den meisten Fällen nicht einschätzen können und die Eltern vermehrt ihre Aussichtspflicht nicht erfüllen, um diesen Kindern das Ganze auch beizubringen.
Kann also sein, dass ein 14-jähriger seine Schule verhaut, ohne Abschluss dasteht, die Eltern kümmert's nicht und der Junge hat dann ein echtes Problem, weil er es einfach nicht besser wusste.

Meine Lösung wäre allerdings eine Hybdridlösung: Bei der Accounterstellung das Alter irgendwie prüfen und u18-Accounts nur mit Perso von Elternteil UND elterlicher Freigabe nicht über xy Stunden zulassen.
Da das aber gesetzlich schwer zu lösen ist, würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn 
a) das ganze wieder ergebnislos versandet, immerhin sprechen wir hier von einer viel kleineren Risikogruppe als Komasäufer oder jugendliche Raucher oder 
b) wir in 1-2 Jahren ein generelles USK-18 für MMOs haben.

Aber egtl. kann es mir völlig egal sein - betrifft mich eh nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (16. März 2009)

Telkanol schrieb:


> Nur weil sich niemand dran hält, heißt es nicht, dass ein Verbot nichts bringen würde.
> Natürlich werden viele darauf "scheißen", aber einige Eltern werden sich schon denken "Oh, das SPiel ist ja ab 18, nein Stefan, das Spiel darfst du nicht spielen". Oder es hat zur Folge, dass die Eltern sich auch mehr mit dem Spiel auseinandersetzen, wenn sie wissen, dass das Spiel ab 18 ist.
> 
> Und das Argument vom Herrn Pfeiffer ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, dass Spiele, die leicht zur Sucht führen, erst ab 18 gehandhabt werden sollten. Ähnlich ist es ja auch bei Glücksspielen. Nicht nur das Handeln mit Geld lassen Glücksspiele ab 18 sein, sondern auch die Gefahr der Sucht.
> ...


Das mit den 50% ist kein aggument dagegen aber diese 50% würde die spieleindustrie nich verlieren wollen und wird sich höchst warscheinlich quer stellen......




Was denken die aber wie dan die internet kriminalität, raubkopiern.... booomen werden? Wenn man dan erst ab 18 in den mediamarkt gehen darf werden die es sich dan an der straßenecke nebern drogendealer holen...oder illegal ziehen. -.-


----------



## Evíga (16. März 2009)

Was die Industrie sagt, sollte in einem Rechtstaat erstmal weniger interessieren, da muss ich dich enttäuschen.
Sogar die extrem mächtige Tabakindustrie hat alle möglichen Einschränkungen und Verbote aufgebügelt bekommen.


----------



## Ciclon (16. März 2009)

naja mich wirds dann ja nichtmehr betreffen (nen gesetz dauert ne weile ^^ ) und wenn doch nur kurze zeit und ich muss sagen das ich es als positiv empfinden würde. Ich denke im spiel würde es auch zivilisierter zugehen und die noten der schüler würden sich verbessern alles gute nebeneffekte. Wäre generell für ein MMO ü18 gesetz weil die vorteile nicht zu unterschätzen wären! Das einzige wogegen ich mich in dieser hinsicht wirklich wehre ist ein generelles verbot den mit 18 sollte man entscheiden können ob man spielt oder nicht. Zum Glück steht das jetzt nicht zur debatte ^^

MFG Ciclon


----------



## spectrumizer (16. März 2009)

Wenn sie der pubertierenden Jugend WoW wegnehmen, suchen sie sich die Kids andere Mittel, um innerlich zu flüchten. Eine gesunde und stabile Persönlichkeit drückt sich durch andere Sachen aus, als wie jeden Tag stundenlang vor dem Computer zu hocken, um seine Zeit zu verschwenden und zu vertreiben. Oder jedes Wochenende einen neuen Rekord im Komasaufen aufzustellen.

Das Fundament der Probleme ist unsere egozentrische Gesellschaftsstruktur, in der jeder einzelne nur wie ein unbedeutendes und austauschbares Zahnrad behandelt wird. Keiner wird da abgeholt, wo er im Wachstum steht oder seine speziellen individuellen Eigenschaften gefördert.


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Sind viele Jugendliche Computersüchtig ??? Jap, absolut.
> 
> Sorry aber wenn ich sehe wie sich manchmal Jugendliche an Bushaltestellen unterhalten wird mir einfach nur schlecht. Jedes 2. Wort ist "Lol" oder "Rofl" und dann wird sich laut darüber gestritten welche Skillung fürn Magier "mehr Imba" sei. Komplette Sätze können die eh nicht mehr sprechen.
> 
> ...


Wie kommst du darauf Jugendliche als dumm einzustufen, nur weil sie evtl. zuviel Spiele spielen?
Ich benutze "lol" genauso oft wie "rofl" und ich rede auch viel über WoW, ich hab auch sicher schonmal
die eine oder andere Hausaufgabe nicht gemacht deswegen... Aber ich kanns mir leisten.
Die Zeit in der du auf der Eingabetaste rumgekloppt hast, hättest du auch dazu nutzen können 2 Meter weiter zudenken.


----------



## Serran (16. März 2009)

Ihr glaubt die Jugend ist süchtig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Totaler Schwachsinn... Mit 18 machts nicht Puff und die Reife kommt , die Reife kommt mit Erfahrung...

alle erwachsenden sehen herablässig auf die Jugendlichen , sind aber selber viel schlimmer! Ob als Jugendlicher Schule oder als Erwachsener Arbeit , Der Stress verändert sich nicht groß. Aber wie viele Erwachsene sind Game-süchtig und würden viel mehr zocken wenn sie könnten?

Das ist genau wie das Amokläufe von Cs kommen , Sucht kommt nicht vom Alter.

Amokläufe kommen von der Psyche... Und Sucht auch... Ob Jugend oder Erwachsen , wenn man nicht reif für so was ist kann man das auch nicht machen!

Genau wie das Cannabis erst als Erwachsener konsumiert werden soll , weil die einen Rausch besser verkraften. Wenn man als Erwachsener ne Überdosis nimmt kriegt man Panik... Wenn man als Jugendlich geregelt anfängt und dann eine Überdosis nimmt bleibt man ruhig weil man weiss was das ist...


----------



## Evíga (16. März 2009)

Mit dem kleinen aber feinen Unterschied, dass Erwachsene eben Eigenverantwortung tragen müssen und Kinder eben noch in der "Lernphase" sind.


----------



## Stancer (16. März 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf Jugendliche als dumm einzustufen, nur weil sie evtl. zuviel Spiele spielen?
> Ich benutze "lol" genauso oft wie "rofl" und ich rede auch viel über WoW, ich hab auch sicher schonmal
> die eine oder andere Hausaufgabe nicht gemacht deswegen... Aber ich kanns mir leisten.
> Die Zeit in der du auf der Eingabetaste rumgekloppt hast, hättest du auch dazu nutzen können 2 Meter weiter zudenken.




Naja, wenn ich mich mit einem gebürtigem Deutschen über ein normales Alltagsthema unterhalte und er bei jedem 2. Satz Lol und rofl sagt, dazu nicht mal Ansatzweise vernünftige Sätze zustande bringt....ja dann ist bei demjenigen in der Schule im Deutschunterricht etwas falsch gelaufen....wobei, nee Deutschunterricht gabs schon, nur war er nie da !!!

Der Wortschatz und der Sprachgebrauch sagt viel über die Intelligenz eines Menschen aus und lässt Rückschlüße darüber führen ob die Person in ihrem Leben bisher viel gelernt hat oder sich nicht mit der Welt auseinander gesetzt hat.

Nen Computersüchtiger kann dir zwar von seinem Spiel jeden Pixel einzeln mit Namen benennen, aber wenn es um Wissenschaften, Politik etc. geht kann er nicht mitreden und bei nem Politikthema den Einwand "Obama ist doch voll lol" zu bringen zeugt nicht wirklich von guter Allgemeinbildung (ja letztes Jahr erlebt)

Ich behaupte übrigens nicht, das Jugendliche dumm sind aber durch die Computersucht nehmen sie sich ihr eigenes Potenzial weg. Sie schränken ihre eigenen Fähigkeiten ein und nicht nur die geistigen !!! Aber Thema "Übergewicht bei Jugendlichen" ist wieder was anderes, aber auch das hängt mit Computersucht zusammen.


----------



## Othnaku (16. März 2009)

Ich finde den Artikel aus der taz sehr passend:


> *Wie wäre es, statt der "Computerspiele" mal populistische Studien zu verbieten? Oder deren Lektüre erst "ab 18" zu erlauben? Es würde nichts helfen, die "Experten" sind nicht mehr zu stoppen. VON ARNO FRANK*
> 
> _BERLIN taz_ Zwölf Seiten, vollgeschrieben von elf Autoren, liefert der aktuelle Spiegel zum "Amoklauf des Tim K.". Und weil sich in dieser haarsträubend voyeuristischen Titelgeschichte kein einziges die Tat erhellendes Wort findet, schiebt die Redaktion sicherheitshalber gleich im Anschluss drei Seiten zu einem völlig anderen Thema hinterher, denn: "Deutschlands größte Jugendstudie kommt zu alarmierenden Ergebnissen: Neuntklässler verbringen jeden Tag im Schnitt etwa 140 Minuten mit Computerspielen - mehr als 14.000 gelten als spielsüchtig. Hauptattraktion: das Online-Spektakel ,World Of Warcraft'."
> Was uns das sagen soll? Dumme Frage, Tim K. "liebte" doch auch diese ganzen "Computerspiele", und da kann man mal sehen, wohin das führt und woher so was kommt. Erst "duschen" sich die "Jugendlichen" vor lauter Gedaddel nur noch "alle zwei Wochen", trinken nur noch "Cola light" statt selbst gepressten Orangensaft und essen "Pizza", wovon sie Pickel bekommen und Ränder unter den Augen, und der Rest ergibt sich dann wie von selbst: schlechte Noten, Vereinsamung, Massaker.
> ...



Quelle: taz.de


----------



## Ashgard (16. März 2009)

HERR PFEIFFER:
http://www.farliblog.de/archives/629-Wer-i...n-Pfeiffer.html


Nuff said!

I bin wirklich friedliebend, aber bei dem Pfeiffenwixxer bekomm ich immer Juckreize im rechten Arm um dem mal 
die Fresse zu....

Edith meint damit, das mir mit 36 bei dem Vollpfosten die Hand auskommen könnte. Get in the Ring, MF!


----------



## Serran (16. März 2009)

Evíga schrieb:


> Mit dem kleinen aber feinen Unterschied, dass Erwachsene eben Eigenverantwortung tragen müssen und Kinder eben noch in der "Lernphase" sind.



Wenn du ein Suchtproblem hast kann dir da auch kein mama oder papa helfen, Als jugendlicher... Wenn die Erwachsenen denken "Ja ich hab selbst die Verantwortung ich schaff" Ist das dumm.

Es ändert nix ob 18+ oder Jugendlich ausser das man als Erwachsener tiefer sinkt weil man keine Freunde hat die einem helfen.


----------



## Oonâgh (16. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Sind viele Jugendliche Computersüchtig ??? Jap, absolut.
> 
> Jedes 2. Wort ist "Lol" oder "Rofl"



!Zonk! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lol und Rofl fallen eher unters Netz- bzw Chatjargon und haben nicht wirklich mit Computersucht zu tun ;>

Ansonsten ist es schon wahr... Obwohl ich eigentlich garnicht soo oft irgendwelche Leute vom Zocken reden höre. Eigentlich sogar sehr selten.


----------



## Evíga (16. März 2009)

Papa und Mama sind dafür zuständig, dass du eben garkeine Probleme erst bekommst.
Ferner sind Papa und Mama dafür zuständig, dir das Wissen zu vermitteln, dass du alles, was Alltag ist, alleine gebacken bekommst, dazu gehören auch verantwortungsvoller Umgang mit legalen Drogen und sontigen Suchtgeschichten.

Wenn du dann dieses Wissen als Erwachsener missachtest -> Pech

Da mittlerweile aber irgendwie das gros der Erziehungsberechtigten in Deutschland a) zu doof ist, b) keine Zeit für die blöden Gören hat oder c) auf sonstige Weise verhindert ist, ist es durchaus nicht dumm, über staatliche Regelungen zu diskutieren - sicher nciht einfach hinnehmen, sicher nicht, aber überlegen kann man schon mal.

Und klar hat auch Spectrumizer Recht mit dem, was er sagt, aber da eine Veränderung der gesellschaftlichen Moral nicht durch Gesetze oder was auch immer einfach induziert werden kann, muss man wenigstens mal überlegen, ob es nicht vielleicht ganz doof ist, wenigstens mit den möglichen Mitteln die Symptome zu bekämpfen, damit die Kinder überhaupt vielleicht mal eine Chance bekommen.

/e: Typo


----------



## Stancer (16. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> !Zonk!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das stimmt schon aber wenn jemand sich auch in der realen Welt garnicht anders mehr verständigen kann, lässt das doch darauf schließen, das die betroffene Person sich eindeutig zu viel vorm Computer aufgehalten hat und sich gar nicht mehr normal verständigen kann. Der normale Sprachgebrauch geht quasi verloren. Die Leute sind wie gesagt nicht wirklich dumm, sie machen sich nur selber quasi dumm.
Man kann niemandem ein Auto erklären, indem man über ein Fahrrad spricht.

Und genau so kann ich mich nicht über Alltagsthemen in Chatsprache oder gar MMO-Sprache unterhalten.


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. März 2009)

Als ich ein kleiner junge war..ohne Con und ohne PC..
War ich fasst jeden tag 10 stunden am TV schaun.....

Verbot gehen TV?
Es macht süchtig!?

Lächerlich..

*Ich hab auch jeden tag Brot gegessen*
Süchtig?....man weiss es nicht........


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (17. März 2009)

Was ist das für ein vergleich immer mit Brot und Computerspiele?
Gibt ja diese Signatur wo steht  "80% der Amokläufer spielen Killerspiele, 100% Essen Brot. Verbietet Brot!"

Brot/Lebensmittel braucht ein Mensch!
Computer braucht niemand zum leben.
Wer sowas behauptet sollte man in einem Zimmer abschliessen wo er alle Computerspiele der Welt haben kann und eine High End Rechenmaschine, aber ohne jemals wieder was zu essen zu bekommen. Wie lange man wohl das durchhält?


Im TS merkt man das schon das manche sich nichtmehr normal verständigen können(lol hast noob gesehen, der hat kein skill), aber es sind nicht nur Kinder wie manche sagen, genauso bei den Erwachsenen.
Und nur weil man 18/19 Jahre alt ist heisst es noch langen icht das man Erwachsen ist. Das sind meistens die ersten die anfangen zu beleidigen und meinen immer recht zu haben weil sie schon als "Erwachsen" zählen, niemand kann sie mehr Kiddy nennen "bin ja schliesslich schon über 18".
Sobald ein streit oder diskussion irgendwo ausbricht gehen viele immer davon aus das der andere bestimmt erst 16 oder jünger ist.
Vom Leben muss eh keiner erzählen weil wer schon seit jahren permanent am Zocken ist, kriegt nicht besonders viel vom leben mit. Deren leben ist dann WoW. Was hast so im Leben erlebt? "Winterhauchfest, neujahr in WoW, Liebesfest, Braufest etc" schönes Leben findet ihr nicht auch?

Von Minderjährigen wurde ich noch lange nicht so oft dumm angemacht wie von "Erwachsenen". 
Hier mal ein beispiel..
Das war die antwort von einem 19Jährigen im Blizz forum auf eines meiner Videos wo ich eine ältere Person spielte der auf Partnersuche ist.



> Überhaupt nicht witzig... also mal so ganz und gar nicht...
> Dazu triffst du folgende Voraussetzungen:
> - Noname
> - Noname einer auf dem Server eher unwichtigen/unbekannten Gilde
> ...


Da sieht man mal wieder Typisch einen dessen leben nur aus WoW besteht, weil seit wann ist es wichtig das man eine bekannte Person ist in WoW um was in einem Forum posten zu dürfen? Was hat die Gilde mit einem Video zu tun wo überhaupt nichts mit Spiele oder WoW zu tun hat?
Da er in einer Gilde ist mit weit besserem World Ranking meint er, er könnte mir das unter die Nase reiben und währe auch etwas viel besseres als ich. Im World Ranking auf 841, meine 7741(zu BC zeiten war auch schon bei den ersten 1000mitdabei). Aber ist es wichtig in einer "Top" Gilde zu sein? Bringt mir das vorteile im Leben, im Job oder bei der Partnersuche? Muss ich in WoW Raiden und Top Equip haben? Kann man nicht auch spass haben ohne dauernd auf Equip und Erfolge jagt zu gehen? 
Woher ich weiss das er 19 ist? Ich hab nachgeschnüffelt und seine Bewerbungen gesehen, da steht sogar wo er wohnt. Glück für ihn das ich in der Schweiz lebe und kein bock hab deswegen nach München zu gehen, sonst hätte ich bestimmt mal an seiner Haustür geklopft.

Wow ab 18? mir egal..
Die Leute sollten mal bisschen anstand haben und lernen andere zu respektieren.


----------



## Stancer (17. März 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Als ich ein kleiner junge war..ohne Con und ohne PC..
> War ich fasst jeden tag 10 stunden am TV schaun.....
> 
> Verbot gehen TV?
> ...




Du solltest vielleicht erst einmal lernen was das Unterschied zwischen lebensnotwenigen Gütern und Luxusgütern ist. Computer sind Luxusgütern, d.h. man braucht sie nicht zum Leben. Nahrung ist ein lebensnotwendiges Gut.

Aber bei einem hast du recht. Man kann nicht hergehen und einfach alles verbieten, was Suchtpotenzial aufweist. Man kann nach fast allem Süchtig werden. Wenn du früher 10Std am Tag TV geschaut hast, haben deine Eltern eher etwas falsch gemacht.
Ein Verbot bringt meiner Meinung nach eh nichts. Ich meine, Pornos sind ab 18 und wie viele Jugendliche haben Pornos auf ihren Rechnern ?


----------



## Kurushimi (17. März 2009)

eltern sollten sich halt hin und wieder mal um die erziehung ihres nachwuchses kümmern. der gesetzgeber sollte sich net überall einmischen indem er verbote erlässt. vielmehr sollten rahmenbedingungen geschaffen werden damit eltern mehr zeit mit ihren kindern verbringen können. auch eine art von elterncoaching für werdende eltern wäre sinnvoll. wenn ich autofahren will, muss ich auch erstmal nen führerschein machen- kinder darf jeder ohne eignungsprüfung in die welt setzen...

btw amokläufe gibts schon länger als computerspiele- daher ist die debatte um "killerspiele" eigentlich schwachsinn.  und das man mit "killerspielen" töten lernt, is auch blödsinn- im rl kann man keine magazine aufnehmen wenn man drüberläuft, ein fadenkreuz hat man auch net in der bildmitte und wer mal ne waffe ohne ohrenstopfen abgefeuert hat, der wünscht sich ein optionsmenue um die effekte runterzuschrauben.

wenn man was tun will, um jungen menschen nicht die möglichkeit zu geben das töten zu erlernen, dann sollte man die wehrpflicht abschaffen...

mmorpg ab 18 halte ich net für sinnvoll- mmorpg sind nur eine neue form der gesellschaftlichen kommunikation. man trifft sich halt netmehr aufm sportplatz sondern in virtuellen welten. man sollte drüber nachdenken wie man diese medien sinnvoll nutzt statt nach verboten zu schreien


----------



## Stancer (17. März 2009)

Wenn man durch "Killerspiele" das schießen lernt, lernt man durch Need for Speed auch Autofahren oder mit Fifa lernt man Fussballspielen....

Wer mal über diesen Satz nachdenkt, weiss wie schwachsinnig die Aussage mit den Killerspielen deswegen ist.


MMORPG´s sind ja theoretisch sogar schon ab 18. Denn man muss ein Abo einrichten und dazu braucht man meistens eine Kreditkarte oder ein Bankkonto.
Ich wäre aber auch dafür, das der Betreiber mehr Verantwortung übernehmen müsste. Blizzard weiss ganz genau wie süchtig WoW machen kann. Elternfunktion gibt es zwar, aber welcher Elternteil kennt diese Funktion denn bitte ? 
Aber was für Kontrollen will man noch einführen ? Sobald man länger als durchschnittlich 2Std am Tag spiel verlang das Spiel einen Ausweis und dann ggf. eine Einwilligung der Eltern ? 
Machen wir uns nix vor, nen 13 Jähriger, der nach einem MMO Süchtig ist hat auch keine Skrupel Ausweis und all das Zeug einfach zu fälschen nur um sein geliebtes MMO weiter spielen zu können. Da wird dann einfach mal die Kreditkarte von Papa oder der Ausweis von Mama benutzt !


----------



## Solassard (17. März 2009)

Ich wäre dafür PC-Spiele mit Suchtgefahr und sonstiges auf +18 zu beschränken.

In wie weit man diesen Studien glauben kann sei mal dahin gestellt. Wenn die nen 15 jährigen fragen, wie lange er WoW spielt zwischen seinen Freunden, da sagt der doch alleine schon ne Stunde mehr um cool zu sein.

Die ganzen Leute die sagen, man sollte die Spielzeit aufs alter beschränken. Wie wollt ihr das denn nachweisen?
Über die Eltern? Was lasst ihr euch denn von euen Eltern sagen?
Blizzard? Wie wollen die das denn überprüfen? Klar, du gibst bei Blizzard sicherlich dein richtiges Alter an wenn du weist das die es eh nicht nachweisen können und du dadurch Nachteile hast.

Man muss auch mal ein wenig Eigenverantwortung ergreifen. Aber genau das ist ja das Problem: Der Mensch verdummt zusehends. Man wird durch äußere Einflüsse so in seiner Entwicklung getört (Fernsehen, Radio, Werbung, Onlinespiele) das man für wichtige Sachen garnicht mehr den Sinn entwickelt.
Ich seh das schon bei mir. Ich bin nun schon was älter, aber wieviele Mahngebühen hätte ich mir schon sparen können wenn ich mich um meinen wichtigen Papierkram mal bischen regelmäßiger kümmern würde.

Und wenn ich mir so manche Jugendliche auf der Straße anschaue oder zuhöre....Na Prost Mahlzeit


----------



## Scrätcher (17. März 2009)

Solassard schrieb:


> Man muss auch mal ein wenig Eigenverantwortung ergreifen. Aber genau das ist ja das Problem: Der Mensch verdummt zusehends. Man wird durch äußere Einflüsse so in seiner Entwicklung getört (Fernsehen, Radio, Werbung, Onlinespiele) das man für wichtige Sachen garnicht mehr den Sinn entwickelt.
> Ich seh das schon bei mir. Ich bin nun schon was älter, aber wieviele Mahngebühen hätte ich mir schon sparen können wenn ich mich um meinen wichtigen Papierkram mal bischen regelmäßiger kümmern würde.
> 
> Und wenn ich mir so manche Jugendliche auf der Straße anschaue oder zuhöre....Na Prost Mahlzeit



Und genau da fängt es an: Wie sollen Kinder Eigenverantwortung lernen wenn doch alles Gesetzlich geregelt ist? Vor 18 alles verboten, ab 18 alles erlaubt! 

Ja genau so lernt man den Umgang mit Dingen! Erst hab ich sie nicht, dann darf ich alles was ich will!

Die Werbung ist ein schönes Beispiel: Der Konsument ist König! Der Konsument wird auf Händen getragen solange du kommst und Geld bringst mag das Stimmen. Aber wehe du hast ne Reklamation dann wird aus der Verkaufsoase eine Servicegeisterstadt.

Trotzdem wird den Kindern suggiert das sie für die ganze Welt etwas besonderes sind, ihr Wert unbezahlbar. Das diejenigen die das sagen aber nur ihre Kaufkraft meinen, dass wird nirgendwo erwähnt.

Während manch Eltern schier verzweifeln weil ihr Kind nicht versteht warum sie statt nem zweiten Urlaub im Jahr oder ner neuen Konsole nen Familienausflug kriegen. 

Interssiert das jemand? Nein! Diebstähle von Jugendlichen passieren halt, da kann man doch der Werbung keine Vorwürfe machen! Egal wie psychologisch ausgefeilt sie ist.....


----------



## -Therion- (17. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Und genau so kann ich mich nicht über Alltagsthemen in Chatsprache oder gar MMO-Sprache unterhalten.



Sowas nennt sich Jugendsprache. Und Zocker sind nix anderes als eine Peergroup so wie Hiphoper oder Emos.


----------



## Stancer (17. März 2009)

Chatsprache hat nichts mit Jugendsprache zu tun. In der Jugendsprache benutzt man halt "Trendwörter" oder einen Slang. Chatsprache dient vor allem dazu, Sätze möglichst kurz zu halten um wenig zu tippen. Wenn ich dann durch den Supermarkt laufe und sage "LF Chips" ist das einfach nur Realitätsfremd. Aus welchem Grund sollte ich Chatsprache auf den realen Alltag übertragen ? Das hat keinen Sinn, denn ich gehe ja gerade nach draussen um dort meine sozialen Kontakte zu pflegen. Mache ich dies, indem ich möglichst wenig mit ihnen rede ?

Es gibt Berufe, in denen ähnlich der Chatsprache jede Menge Abkürzungen verwendet werden, dort steckt dann aber auch ein Sinn dahinter. Meist geht es um Zeitersparnis. z.b. bei der Bundeswehr, Polizei oder in Krankenhäusern verwendet man häufig Abkürzungen, eben weil Menschenleben davon abhängen können, wenn man 1sek zu lange braucht.

Im Alltag besteht kein Bedarf Sätze abzukürzen und es ist daher nunmal einfach schwachsinnig sich dort in Chatsprache zu unterhalten.

Ich kenne in meinem Bekanntenkreis übrigens beide Varianten. Idioten, die deutlich zu viel vorm Rechner sitzen und diejenigen, die noch die Realität kennen. Versuch mal mit jemandem, der den ganzen Tag nix anderes als WoW (oder was anderes) zockt dich über ein normales Thema zu unterhalten. Nicht nur, das er nichts sinnvolles zu dem Thema beitragen kann, seine Sätze sind auch vollkommen ohne Zusammenhang und man muss sich extrem anstrengen um zu verstehen, was er überhaupt sagen will.
Die anderen spielen auch, aber bei denen endet die Chatsprache in dem Moment, wo sie den Chat verlassen !!!! Mit denen kann ich mich erstaunlicherweise hervorragend unterhalten.


----------



## Vampiry (17. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und genau da fängt es an: Wie sollen Kinder Eigenverantwortung lernen wenn doch alles Gesetzlich geregelt ist? Vor 18 alles verboten, ab 18 alles erlaubt!



Machst Du es Dir da nicht ein bissel zu einfach?

Vor 18 ist bei weiten nicht alles verboten aber nach 18 ist trotzdem (fast) alles gesetzlich geregelt.

Deiner Argumentation nach müßten ja auch 12 jahrige Auto fahren dürfen, wie sollen sie es denn sonst lernen, oder wie?

Und wenn man den Kinder bei bringt das man nicht alles haben kann was man so sieht, ist das auch mit der Werbung kein Problem. Bei uns zumindest nicht. Man hat sicher auch das ein oder andere was man gerne hätte, es sich aber nicht leisten will, oder kann - aus welchen Gründen auch immer. 

Irgentwo muss ja auch das "Besondere", das etwas erstrebenswertes sein.


----------



## Stancer (17. März 2009)

Erm, für Jugendliche gelten die gleichen Gesetze wie für Erwachsene. Das hat nichts mit 18 zu tun. Einziger Unterschied ist, das bis zum 18. Lebensjahr der gesetzliche Vormund einen großen Teil der Verantwortung trägt.

Das mit dem Autofahren gilt genauso für einen 3 Jährigen wie für einen 60 Jährigen. Ohne Führerschein darf er kein Fahrzeug führen. Der Unterschied ist nur, das der 60 Jährige das Mindestalter von 18 Jahren zum Erwerb eines Führerscheins schon erreicht hat.

Da Kinder und Jugendliche oftmals noch nicht die Konsequenzen ihres Handelns erkennen werden sie aber erstmal nur nach dem Jugendstrafrecht bestraft und ggf. werden nur die Eltern bestraft, wenn sie z.b. die Aufsichtspflicht verletzt haben und dadurch das Kind eine Straftat begehen konnte. Man kann ein 3Jähriges Kind ja schlecht bestrafen, das es jemandem nen Stein an den Kopf geworfen hat. Dafür werden die Eltern bestraft.


----------



## Solassard (17. März 2009)

Das ist ja auch wieder sowas. Heutzutage wollen doch alle 13, 14 jährige als Erwachsene angesehen werden. "Ich bin kein Kind mehr" Das stimmt ja auch. Ein Kind ist man nicht mehr aber trotzdem nicht volljährig oder reif genug über sein Leben die eigene Verantwortung zu tragen. Man kann in dem alter nicht alles erlauben, aber auch nicht verbieten. Man muss den Teenagern auch die Chance lassen Fehler zu machen und daraus zu lernen, daran zu reifen. Aber man kann "schädliche Einflüsse" so lange es geht von ihnen fern halten. Das heisst Spiele die ab 18 sind für Heranwachsende verbieten. Außerdem gibt man damit den Eltern eine Argumentationsgrundlage.

Sehts mal so:
Als Erwachsener bist du davon überzeugt das WoW für Dein 14 jährigen Sohn schädlich ist. "Aber der Tom, Mark, Steffen spielt das auch, es ist ja nicht verboten" Was sagt man nun dagegen? Er hat a recht, aber wenn es ab 18 erst frei gegeben wird kann man sagen, doch es ist verboten.

Mal abgeehen davon habe ich einen 13 jährigen Cousin, dem würde nicht im Leben einfallen sich stundenlang vor den Rechner zu setzen. Klar spielt er auch mal gerne was, aber sobald ein Freund von ihm anruft ist der sofort am Fussballplatz oder sonst wo. Es hängt halt auch viel von den Eltern ab wie sich ein Kind entwickelt. Für Eltern die ihren Kindern schwer etwas abschlagen können weil die Argumentationsgrundlage fehlt ist eine Freigabe ab 18 sicher sehr hilfreich. Aunahmen wirds immer geben.


----------



## Thront (17. März 2009)

... moment mal...


wow ab 18 ? 


ich glaub dann hätte das game keine spieler mehr.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. März 2009)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Machst Du es Dir da nicht ein bissel zu einfach?
> 
> Vor 18 ist bei weiten nicht alles verboten aber nach 18 ist trotzdem (fast) alles gesetzlich geregelt.
> 
> ...



Ich rede nicht von dem "ist" zustand sondern von dem, was diese politische Diskussion für einen neue Richtung vorweist!

Autofahren darf man jetzt in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen schon früher als 18! Damit sie mehr Erfahrung kriegen.

Onlinespiele sollen dann ab 18 eingeführt werden. Damit es nicht auffällt wenn die Kinder zuviel spielen! 

Oder wie soll man das anders sehen? Wer ein Spiel den ganzen Tag alleine zuhause zockt fällt nicht auf, ausser er logt sich dazu ins Internet ein. Und von den Offlinespielen mit Suchtfaktor gibt es wahrlich genügend!


----------



## neo1986 (17. März 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> ... moment mal...
> 
> 
> wow ab 18 ?
> ...


Fast so ca 50-60% schätze ich auf u18

*EDIT: JA IN DEUTSCHLAND* nicht welt weit! Nicht dass ihr wider anfang.


----------



## Hexerella (19. März 2009)

Ich war nicht viel älter als 14 als ich angefangen hab, und ich hab mich vom Reifegrad ziemlich stark entwickelt.. aber vom "Zockvolumen" o.Ä. her nicht besonders. Ich hab damals eben auf Schule geschissen & nicht so viel mit Freunden gemacht aber das war sowieso eine Zeit in der ich nichts für die Schule tun musste da ich gut war ohne zu lernen und mit Freunden soo viel nicht ging, ausser am Wochenende eben.

Denke das mit dem 18+ ist mist. 16+ wäre besser, damit z.B. 12jährigen Kindern nicht ihre Kindheit genommen wird. Bin trotz allem froh das ich meine Kindheit ohne WoW verbracht habe.


----------

